# Pro shop at Royal Winchester (Steven Hunter golf)



## Digging a hole for myself (Apr 19, 2012)

Just a quick review, but visited this shop for the first time a couple of days back.  

Prices seemed extremely good.  Thinking about a new driver (although may wait until I'm confident I can use the blasted thing!) and some new wedges, and the prices were far lower than American Golf, Nevada Bobs or any of the other local pro-shops.  Prices seemed comparable with online discount stores, such as Golf Depot.

Only bought a few small items, but was given helpful courteous advice and the owner and staff were happy to spend time helping me even though I wasn't going to make them rich.  

Very positive experience, and well worth a visit even if you're not playing the course.  Aside from one other local pro-shop (Hockley) it puts the rest to shame.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 19, 2012)

Good stuff. I always try and give pro shops my business. Had a look at Royal Winchesters website and I am glad I do not live near there as that Pro Shop looks fabulous and I could see me spending far too much money in there


----------

